# Like new dpms ar-15



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I bought this new. I have never shot it, gonna stick with my 9mm carbines. It doesn't have a dust cover or forward assist. 520.00 firm 8503139586 shoots .223 and 5.56

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I have a forward grip and quad rail, not installed and a cheap BSA Red dot I'll throw in for 75 more

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

*AR*



Bigdaddy's said:


> I have a forward grip and quad rail, not installed and a cheap BSA Red dot I'll throw in for 75 more
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk[/quot


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Because I stole this photo off the interweb. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Geez

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

Might want to hang on to it for a while. These rifles are going really cheap right now. Maybe a little closer to election time?


----------

